# Adult men who still love professional wrestling



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 11, 2019)

If this thread already exists in some form that I couldn't find, please feel free to merge or delete.

Now I'm not saying I don't have any childish things I like as an adult, but this obsession with pro wrestling has always struck me as odd.  Not nearly as bad as being a pony or furfag, but still weird.

I recently (last year) went to a bachelor party and hadn't realized that it was themed.  Everybody was wearing some kind of costume of their favorite pro wrestler and the bachelor wore an expensive championship belt that we had all pitched in for ($400).  We're all in our 30s.  Now I know it was just a bachelor party and you're supposed to do goofy shit like this, but they're all obsessed with wrestling to the point where my buddy the groom wanted to come out to some WWF song.  His fiance was fucking pissed and threatened him over it, lol. 

They also constantly make wrestling references whenever we're all hanging out.  I dunno, it just seems weird to me.  And it's not just this group of friends, there are A LOT of adult men who are still obsessed with this shit.  

Maybe it's just me, but I don't get it.  What about the rest of you?  What kind of experiences have gotten into with adult men that still love professional wrestling?


----------



## JSGOTI (Feb 11, 2019)

Tagging @Internet War Criminal for the day that he returns.


----------



## XE 600 (Feb 11, 2019)

(note: I'm an adult woman who still loves professional wrestling).

I want to start off this by saying that I love professional wrestling - I try to watch atleast one show (or if not then at least a match) from one wrestling promotion per-day, I go out to pro-wrestling shows, I've got a ton of pro-wrestling video games and I've taken up professional wrestling classes out of curiosity but I seroiusly don't understand people who try to inject pro wrestling into everything. It's like bronys injecting MLP into everything, most people around you don't give a fuck about it and probably find it annoying. Most of my friends don't know that I love pro-wrestling because I know most of them don't give a flying fuck about it so I never really brought it up with most people I know.

I do think it is unfair though to say that it's only adult pro-wrestling male fans who get a little too obsessed with it, it's something I see with fandoms in general. There's quite a few adult women I know who are obsessed with Harry Potter and won't ever shut the fuck up about it and have to reference the films or books all the time.

I don't blame the guy's fiance for being pissed and threatening to leave him over it too, if I was getting married and the person I was getting married to wanted a themed wedding based around some fandom I don't give two shits about I'd probably leave them too.


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Feb 11, 2019)

literally redneck anime


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Feb 11, 2019)

it's cute guys and hot girls doing weirdo athletic live theater and performance art, what the fuck isn't there to like?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 11, 2019)

Nice User said:


> (note: I'm an adult woman who still loves professional wrestling).
> 
> I want to start off this by saying that I love professional wrestling - I try to watch atleast one show (or if not then at least a match) from one wrestling promotion per-day, I go out to pro-wrestling shows, I've got a ton of pro-wrestling video games and I've taken up professional wrestling classes out of curiosity but I seroiusly don't understand people who try to inject pro wrestling into everything. It's like bronys injecting MLP into everything, most people around you don't give a fuck about it and probably find it annoying. Most of my friends don't know that I love pro-wrestling because I know most of them don't give a flying fuck about it so I never really brought it up with most people I know.
> 
> ...


I honestly never even considered women, I can imagine they'd be much more annoying than the men could be.


----------



## Tim Buckley (Feb 11, 2019)

Why do you guys hate fun so much?


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Feb 11, 2019)

Anyone who forces their entire life to cater around their passive consumption of any media needs to re-center themselves.


----------



## the real heisenberg (Feb 11, 2019)

I got into a weird phase where I was really into wrestling for like 2 months. For some reason getting high and watching that shit was funny to me, the stories get kind of interesting if you suspend your disbelief enough. It's basically like a soap opera except it's live and features sweaty men. I don't consider it any weirder than those alphas that talk about MMA all the time.


----------



## wylfım (Feb 12, 2019)

The prolonged infantilization of privileged classes has caused entire generations to grow up having no perspective on life and flee from growing up because they want to naïvely preserve a childish set of hobbies, interests, and beliefs as a defense against the perceived meaninglessness of a social order that has overexpanded and is falling apart.


----------



## RumblyTumbly (Feb 12, 2019)

I've been a wrestling fan all my life. 

Parts of it are absolutely terrible and ridiculous. Trust me, I know, and I'm aware of it. I had to stop watching WWE Raw and Smackdown because it got downright unwatchable. Also, I am fully aware of how awful pockets of the wrestling fanbase are. 

But when wrestling is done well, it be can a very exciting medium for storytelling, and there isn't anything else quite like it.  For me, I am a sports fan, and I am a fan of TV shows and movies. So, I appreciate athleticism and I like to be entertained, so wrestling kind of covers all the bases for me. 

Honestly, the thing I enjoy the most about WWE these days is watching old stuff on the WWE Network. Alot of that stuff is just classic. The 80s era (WWF Rock and Wrestling and NWA/Crockett stuff are my jam) and the Monday Night Wars/Big 3 period (WWF Raw, WCW Nitro, and ECW) produced some  of the best characters and stories ever displayed from the artform, and I don't see anything wrong with enjoying something that is exciting. 

For me, its like any other form of entertainment. There is suspension of disbelief involved, but if I can get sucked into it and enjoy it, then where's the harm in that?


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Feb 12, 2019)

Agreed. I could never get into that stuff, while my brother and a brother of friend were into but got out of it as they grew up.


----------



## Red Hood (Feb 12, 2019)

Someone once compared pro wrestling, with its kayfabe angles and drama, to being something like "Soap Operas for men". Honestly, it's just entertainment. It's cheesy entertainment, but I understand the appeal. I don't get super into it but I think it's like any other sport (granted, those are supposedly not scripted). It's mostly mindless fun.


----------



## Night Terror (Feb 12, 2019)

its entertaining from a lolcow perspective because WWE and TNA constantly fuck up in new and imaginative ways


----------



## Doomfist (Feb 12, 2019)

Professional wrestling is awful and cringey which is precisely why I watch it. 

In regards to the people at that bachelor party, they seem like spergs. Wrestling is probably number 2 or 3 in sperg obsessions behind trains and Sonic. I can't even imagine someone who wants to come to the altar to a wrestler entrance, much less the person that would be willing to marry them.

Watch Lucha Underground if you want some awesome in-ring action with even crazier stories (told more coherently too) than mainstream wrestling.


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Feb 12, 2019)

I love professional wrestling but I recognise that its fans can be terrible.


----------



## Mister Qwerty (Feb 12, 2019)

Greatest meme ever.


----------



## XE 600 (Feb 12, 2019)

The Shadow said:


> it's like any other sport (granted, those are supposedly not scripted).


Have you even seen UFC or any sort of boxing? I refuse to believe that shit is not scripted in some way, shape or form.


----------



## Red Hood (Feb 12, 2019)

Nice User said:


> Have you even seen UFC or any sort of boxing? I refuse to believe that shit is not scripted in some way, shape or form.


I wasn't suggesting they were.


----------



## Dingo (Feb 12, 2019)

Spoiler: Exciting!


----------



## Red Hood (Feb 12, 2019)

Dingo said:


>


Zucc is that you?


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Feb 12, 2019)

People who watch wrestling entertainment should feel bad about themselves.


----------



## Nacho Man Randy Salsa (Feb 12, 2019)

I wouldn't be on Kiwi Farms if I didn't have some autistic obsession. Suppose it could have been worse, I could have been a furry.

I haven't actually watched any current wrestling in years, I tend to just watch 80's stuff and some mid 90's stuff as well, that was my nostalgic bread and butter.

It's totally anime for rednecks, when it's done well it's so over the top you get lost in it, you know? I liken it to Rocky, the Rocky movies at their core are not about boxing, it's about the larger than life characters and the drama outside the ring.






The Hogan/Andre segment here is so well done, it's a perfect example of what I'm talking about. Look at how it's shot, it's like a god damn scene from a movie.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (Feb 12, 2019)

If you were at a fair and you saw a bunch of carnies beating the shit out of each other, you'd stop and watch, wouldn't you?  Rassling is basically carnies beating each other up to make money off the rubes.  At least I know that they're carnies, and I'm the rube.


----------



## XYZpdq (Feb 14, 2019)

For me wrasslin scratches much the same itch as unending pointless Japanese fight cartoons.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Feb 15, 2019)

Shout out to India who still thinks wrestling is real and that the Great Kali was as great as Hogan because they would edit the show to have him on last.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (Feb 15, 2019)

India is a land of 70 IQ incels who believe all sorts of magical things.


----------



## Slap47 (Feb 17, 2019)

All of the euphorics that go "wrestling isn't real" make me want to watch it but I don't really feel as though I can truly appreciate it without both a background understanding of decades of lore and a life experience. 

I can appreciate a good silly experience but it seems like this stuff is on the decline anyway.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Feb 20, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> All of the euphorics that go "wrestling isn't real" make me want to watch it but I don't really feel as though I can truly appreciate it without both a background understanding of decades of lore and a life experience.
> 
> I can appreciate a good silly experience but it seems like this stuff is on the decline anyway.


Watch the WWE, they retcon shit weekly.


----------



## IslamicContentental Belt (Feb 20, 2019)

The reasons why people love wrestling seem obvious. The reasons why people seem compelled to point out that it’s fake every time it comes up baffle me, they haven’t even pretended it’s real right on the shows in over a decade.


----------



## Higgins (Feb 25, 2019)

Wrestling is my autistic obsession. I like the pageantry and people doing flippy shit entertains me. As aspergy as the fandom can be, I’d rather be a fan of it than some degenerate puppy raping furfag.


----------



## TiggerNits (Feb 25, 2019)

I liked it as a kid, and I still love hearing behind the scenes stories from wrestlers, but I cannot watch that bullshit now without cringing at how terrible the presented product is. Hell I feel the same way about MMA, I don't get the appeal of the product, but the fact that it exists is a pretty fucking fascinating anthropological statement in and of itself. 

The Jake the Snake interview on Joe Rogan recently was an amazing thing to listen to, btw.


----------



## Martys_not_smarty (Feb 25, 2019)

Here's a question to be posed, what other form of live entertainment has as consistently as wrestling had it's performers just say fuck it and start to fight each other for realsies known as a "shoot"?  A shoot is like a big pile up at a Nascar event, you got people who go just for that.


----------



## TiggerNits (Feb 26, 2019)

Martys_not_smarty said:


> Here's a question to be posed, what other form of live entertainment has as consistently as wrestling had it's performers just say fuck it and start to fight each other for realsies known as a "shoot"?  A shoot is like a big pile up at a Nascar event, you got people who go just for that.



Hockey wins out by a wide margin


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Feb 26, 2019)

I'm not huge into wrestling, but I love a lot of stuff that's come out of it.





Scott Steiner is probably my favorite because he's so much fun to watch. His website, bootydaddy.com, is pretty great too.





I'm interested in what most people hold on to when they reminisce. In my experience, it was the promos more often than the matches.


----------



## Wooo (Feb 28, 2019)

Had to insert Ric Flair doing a promo during his prime.


----------



## Shibaru (Feb 28, 2019)

I Don't think it's Real but I Still Enjoy it for the Performance that is Delivered on Screen, although I Don't really like the More Modern version of Monday Night Raw, I Prefer the Old "RAW IS WAR" Days Back when WWF and WCW Were Basically Duking it out to see who could come out on top.


----------



## drtoboggan (Mar 8, 2019)

They're jabronis.


----------



## Belligerent Monk (Mar 10, 2019)

((Minor Powerlevel Revelation))
When I was a.kid I always wanted to be a wrestler. Unfortunately I soon became a 14 year old runaway who would remain homeless till late into my 23rd year and spent a lot of time stabilizing my life afterward so that dream took a backseat. 

I'm 35 now and training to be a wrestler based on a $2000 bet with a buddy of mine that I'd never have an actual match be it for WWE or a local indie promotion. 

Getting more to the question OP presented, I wouldn't say I'm obsessed with the stuff. Not nearly as much as I was back during the Monday night wars. But I appreciate the craft. The larger than life characters. And even if I never make it big I'd like to say that my fucked up childhood didn't crush all my dreams.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (Mar 10, 2019)

Follow Your Dreams, Fighting Cleric!


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 27, 2019)

Look, I don't _hate_ wrestling, but when my buddy who loves WE and thinks it's cool,  yet call MMA gay it pisses me off a little bit.


----------



## Jace E. Denton (Apr 21, 2019)

I love wrestling and I'll put you in the fucking walls of jericho if you talk shit about it.


----------



## Crichax (Apr 21, 2019)

Nice User said:


> (note: I'm an adult woman who still loves professional wrestling).
> 
> I want to start off this by saying that I love professional wrestling - I try to watch atleast one show (or if not then at least a match) from one wrestling promotion per-day, I go out to pro-wrestling shows, I've got a ton of pro-wrestling video games and I've taken up professional wrestling classes out of curiosity but I seroiusly don't understand people who try to inject pro wrestling into everything. It's like bronys injecting MLP into everything, most people around you don't give a fuck about it and probably find it annoying. Most of my friends don't know that I love pro-wrestling because I know most of them don't give a flying fuck about it so I never really brought it up with most people I know.
> 
> ...



I know this post is old, but regarding your point about Harry Potter, I've seen an adult woman on Twitter compare a real case of child abuse to "something the Dursleys would do". If you are unironically so obsessed with a fictional universe that you have to bring it up in a discussion about a criminal case, something is wrong with you. And just when the hell did cat-piss smelling moms hop on the fandom? It seems like this just happened.


----------



## IslamicContentental Belt (Apr 21, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Look, I don't _hate_ wrestling, but when my buddy who loves WE and thinks it's cool,  yet call MMA gay it pisses me off a little bit.


I mean both can be pretty homoerotic and as someone who loves MMA and wrestling I’d really have to say MMA wins that competition.

“Let me bang, bro!”


----------

